# Katy Perrys Papa steht voll auf ihren Russell!



## Mandalorianer (24 Nov. 2010)

*Sie hat allen Grund zur Freude
Katy Perrys Papa steht voll auf ihren Russell!​*

Das Katy Perry (26) voll und ganz von ihrem Russell Brand (35) überzeugt ist, das ist wohl nicht zu übersehen. Nach der prunkvollen Hochzeit hat die Sängerin den britischen Komiker voll im Griff. Doch was sagt eigentlich Katys Papa, der kalifornische Pastor Keith Hudson zur Ehe seiner Tochter mit dem doch als meist sehr schamlos bekannten Russell?

Der Vater der Firework-Sängerin verriet RadarOnline: „Ich könnte mir tatsächlich keinen besseren Schwiegersohn als Russell vorstellen. Er macht mein kleines Mädchen so glücklich. Er lässt sie strahlen.“ Das klingt doch super. Da hat Katy ja nochmal Glück gehabt, denn der ausgefallene Brite würde wohl nicht bei jeden Eltern so hoch im Kurs stehen. Und Katys Mutter?

Die wollte Russell ja schon einmal zum christlichen Glauben bekehren und ihm dabei helfen, den Weg zu Gott zu finden. „Russell muss in Richtung des Lichts gehen und nicht in Richtung der Dunkelheit. Nur Gott kann den schlimmsten Menschen zum Guten machen“, so Mary Hudson. Das klingt schon etwas anders. Aber trotz der ein oder anderen Eskapade im Leben des Komikers, akzeptieren Katys Eltern ihren Mann total.

„Sie sind einfach so glücklich miteinander und werden es immer bleiben“, versichern Mary und Keith den Medien. Und bei den Bildern der beiden frisch Getrauten kann man das auch gern glauben. 

*so solls sein :thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2010)

ich steh eher voll auf Katy  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2010)

wen interessiert ihr Vater ?


----------



## krawutz (25 Nov. 2010)

Das hat er mit Elefanten gemeinsam, die stehen auch auf ihren Rüssel.


----------

